# Time to meet the dogs.



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

The ferals have gotten used to the dogs because we have a gate on their door and Monty often lies there smelling them , but they have never gotten togther minus a gate .. so tonight I decided the time has come, Blue wants to be a house cat .... she must get on with my dogs.

Hubs and I put the boxers on their leads .. and settle down ..I let the ferals out ..Miki my girl boxer isnt overly interested in cats .. she plays with the kittens but generally just tolerates them ... so she gave them each a quick sniff and went to sleep.... But Monty .... oh dear .. my poor goofy boy was in his element ... more buddies... of course he gets totally idiotic (you have to know boxers) and wiggles and wrrs at them .... blue and spookie BTW show no fear whatsoever .. and went about their business....we only let them out for about 20min...ill take it slow... Monty is going to want to slobber them ... so they must know where safety is etc.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Monty cracks me up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

He is a total cornball!! south african for nutcase :lol: 

But heaven help anyone who comes into our yard without an invitation !!! then his sweet silliness becomes dangerous doggie...im always safe .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Our doberman was like that - she'd let my little niece sit on her and pull her ears and do most anything, but if someone knocked on the front door, you'd think there was a killer dog inside. Which was perfect.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Monty cracks me up! :lol: :lol:


Me too!! :lol: Carol, we need more Monty stories  

Funny, my sister also has a boxer named Monty, so I can totally picture what you are describing. He's a bit on the wild side as well :lol: Maybe it's the name!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like boxers! And Monty sounds like a real character.  This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

My two dogs love cats also. Molly treats them like puppies and Gemini treats them like his little flock of sheep. He guards them all them time. One time Molly tried picking Ollie up by the scruff but the kitty out grew that but he still let "mom" try anyway.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's touching.


----------

